# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Chuckle's Ostarine Log (Uniquemicals)

## chucklesmcgee

Got my Ostarine from Uniquemicals today. yay! I've been trying to track this stuff down for a while, so I hope it's legit. 

The bottle looks decent enough (don't judge a book by its cover though, lol). The glass dropper it comes with doesn't have any markings on it, which might make measuring tough. I had another dropper lying around though, and it seems that the Uniquemical's one holds about a ml when it's full (which is only about halfway up the dropper). 50mg/ml seems like a lot given that 3mg a day produced significant results in the clinical trials, but what people use to stop old people from losing muscle is probably going to be a lot different from the fitness's community's goal. I think I'll start with 25mg a day and see if any sides show up and maybe ramp it up from there if things look good.

Background:
6'1"
183.8 lbs
Past use: Never cycled anything, used S-4 for about 2 months until I decided the vision sides weren't worth it.
Starting dose: Ostarine 25mg/day

I hurt my finger playing sports about a five weeks ago and had to stop lifting as I kept reinjuring it. I've put on a bit of pudge and will be working with a pt to get back in shape. The plan is to cut my bf% down a bit while I'm adjusting to working out again, then bump up the calories as my strength comes back and I can start lifting with enough intensity to put those calories to good use and start packing on some more muscle.


Current calories: 2300 (controlled mealplan. gotta weigh everything. sucks)

First dose---
It's a clear liquid, but definitely not water. Stuff tastes like a hot garlicky oyster sauce, and not in the Rachel Ray kind of way. Leaves a warm tingling sensation that takes a ton of water to wash down. Next time I'll try to drop it as close to my throat as I can, then chug a tall glass of water.

I hope to keep this log pretty updated, but I'm always busy with stuff, so well who knows.

----------


## mike218

Hope the stuff is real...I've been trying to decide if the sides of S-4 are worth it. Really don't wanna mess with my eyes. Good luck bro!

----------


## junkiescumbag

5 on 2 off for the eyes

----------


## mike218

Thx.

----------


## bass

how sure are you its Ostarine and not Andarine? i look forward to following your log.

----------


## tballz

Never heard of that company. That's all they sell is ostarine and andarine?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> how sure are you its Ostarine and not Andarine? i look forward to following your log.


The site makes it pretty darn clear they're selling Ostarine and not Andarine, and there's a certificate of analysis for Ostarine from an analysis place. But with just the site's assurances, I can't be 100% sure. Still, I'm hopeful. I've been trying to track down Ostarine for a while, and I've got my fingers crossed that this is legit. I figured they could have just taken my money and given me excuses until they hopped the border, so the fact that they shipped Ostarine out to me is positive.

Had a good upper workout today. I'm still getting back in shape, but seem to be quickly getting back into the swing of things. Got a nice pump and looked pretty dry in the morning. Was really thirsty and must have downed about 3 liters of water in the hours after my workout. Still drinking a decent bit. Feel ok though. No vision sides or any other noticeable sides as of yet.

I think I'll probably be seeing some decent fatloss in the next week or so, given my current calories. There's no way any steroid or SARM is just going to make me suddenly explode into a hulking manbeast, and I'm well aware of the placebo effect, so I'm going to be skeptical that any short-term changes I see are anything more than temporary fluctuations or my imagination.

I'll keep y'all posted.

----------


## junkiescumbag

> The site makes it pretty darn clear they're selling Ostarine and not Andarine, and there's a certificate of analysis for Ostarine from an analysis place. But with just the site's assurances, I can't be 100% sure. Still, I'm hopeful. I've been trying to track down Ostarine for a while, and I've got my fingers crossed that this is legit. I figured they could have just taken my money and given me excuses until they hopped the border, so the fact that they shipped Ostarine out to me is positive.
> 
> Had a good upper workout today. I'm still getting back in shape, but seem to be quickly getting back into the swing of things. Got a nice pump and looked pretty dry in the morning. Was really thirsty and must have downed about 3 liters of water in the hours after my workout. Still drinking a decent bit. Feel ok though. No vision sides or any other noticeable sides as of yet.
> 
> I think I'll probably be seeing some decent fatloss in the next week or so, given my current calories. There's no way any steroid or SARM is just going to make me suddenly explode into a *hulking manbeast*, and I'm well aware of the placebo effect, so I'm going to be skeptical that any short-term changes I see are anything more than temporary fluctuations or my imagination.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.


haha well put. im in for this log

----------


## Carlito B

> *The site makes it pretty darn clear they're selling Ostarine* and not Andarine, and there's a certificate of analysis for Ostarine from an analysis place. But with just the site's assurances, I can't be 100% sure. Still, I'm hopeful. I've been trying to track down Ostarine for a while, and I've got my fingers crossed that this is legit. I figured they could have just taken my money and given me excuses until they hopped the border, so the fact that they shipped Ostarine out to me is positive.
> 
> Had a good upper workout today. I'm still getting back in shape, but seem to be quickly getting back into the swing of things. Got a nice pump and looked pretty dry in the morning. Was really thirsty and must have downed about 3 liters of water in the hours after my workout. Still drinking a decent bit. Feel ok though. No vision sides or any other noticeable sides as of yet.
> 
> I think I'll probably be seeing some decent fatloss in the next week or so, given my current calories. There's no way any steroid or SARM is just going to make me suddenly explode into a hulking manbeast, and I'm well aware of the placebo effect, so I'm going to be skeptical that any short-term changes I see are anything more than temporary fluctuations or my imagination.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.


Should not use the name Ostarine.

----------


## mikelance86

is Ostarine detecable?

----------


## zoltans4

> Yes! And that is why I would not be surprised if GTX Inc. sues them.
> 
> Is plain stupid to use a brand name drug knowing it belongs to a Pharmaceutical company so either this company is a fraud and a scammer or they are selling fake product.


well, first someone would have to notify GTX, then GTX would have to care. Then they could send a cease and desist letter. depending on the way the company is incorporated (where they are) offshore webhosting etc... I doubt GTX will ever do anything.
Clearly many of us are up in the air about the legitimacy of the product. You make a point that the screen name and seeming company owner share similarity. You point out your friends with some chinese guy that is the SARMs supplier and you hold patent info on Osterine. However, what someone calls the product doesn't seem to be an indication of legitimacy. please provide more info on how you assume this to be fake, or don't continue to post about it being fake in this guys log.

----------


## Carlito B

> well, first someone would have to notify GTX, then GTX would have to care. Then they could send a cease and desist letter. depending on the way the company is incorporated (where they are) offshore webhosting etc... I doubt GTX will ever do anything.
> Clearly many of us are up in the air about the legitimacy of the product. You make a point that the screen name and seeming company owner share similarity. You point out your friends with some chinese guy that is the SARMs supplier and you hold patent info on Osterine. However, what someone calls the product doesn't seem to be an indication of legitimacy. please provide more info on how you assume this to be fake, or don't continue to post about it being fake in this guys log.


The CoA the posted is inconclusive and even states at the bottom they did not have a standard to use in the analysis, they just tested purity.

----------


## crimsonrose

I'm interested to find out if this company sells legit mk-2866? The price is reasonable and I'm considering buying frim them. Xxxxxsearch seems legit but price is steep at $150 per bottle + shipping $15.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Yes and that is why not me but someone else may buy a bottle from Mcgee and test it using the correct standard. Selleck which also sells Ostarine may be asked if they can test it. 
> 
> I challenge Mcgee to post NMRs and HPLC besides that inconclusive CoA which even states at the bottom they did not have a standard to use in the analysis, they just tested purity.


Well, I'll email them and see what they say. I don't think Ostarine is exactly the most easy to find a standard to compare to at the moment (which would explain why the COA lab didn't have one), but Selleck might be able to provide now...if someone wants to cough up $500 for 10 mg!

Anyways, workouts have been going great. I'm back to my pre-injury weight levels on most lifts, and even had a personal best on my deadlifts (245 for 8 reps, it's good for me!) No DOMS, just a little tightness in the area I work the day after.

I'm looking a bit tighter and leaner. I usually store some fat on my chest at higher BF levels, but my moobs are looking a lot less, well, mooby, and my previously puffy nipples are nice and tight. Shoulders look a bit more defined, I don't know if that's more muscle or less fat, but they feel a lot denser. 

No sides yet. I am pretty thirsty, especially after a workout. The Ostarine also tastes pretty nasty going down, and the taste still lingers for a while even if I gulp down a bunch of water with it. My appetite is WAY up. I don't know if it's the Ostarine, or the fact that I've never restricted calories when I'm lifting heavily. I'm scraping the coagulated chicken breast drizzlings off of my Foreman and eating tons of broccoli (I can have all the fibrous veggies I want) just to stay satisfied.Hopefully my PT will bump up my calories soon. 

I weigh in on Wednesday for my PT- I'm not supposed to weigh myself or take measurements until I give him feedback on my progress and meal adherence. I'll keep you guys updated for that.

----------


## Sicko

look forward to the next update. I want to know if the Ostarine is legit,keep us posted as to your progress..........

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Yes and that is why not me but someone else may buy a bottle from Mcgee and test it using the correct standard. Selleck which also sells Ostarine may be asked if they can test it. 
> 
> I challenge Mcgee to post NMRs and HPLC besides that inconclusive CoA which even states at the bottom they did not have a standard to use in the analysis, they just tested purity.


Oooo they replied to my email!:

"Dear ********,

Thank you for your inquiry and concerns. Verifying the purity of compounds is of the utmost importance to any researcher. Please see the attached H-NMR and HPLC reports provided by our manufacturer. This, in conjunction with the HPLC-based COA completed by an independent analysis lab should be sufficient to confirm our product's purity and identity as Ostarine. We hope it addresses your concerns regarding our quality product.

Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any other questions. We hope you are satisfied with your purchase!

Cheers,
The Uniquemicals Team
"

So they sent me two pdfs. One's the H-NMR and one's the HPLC. Don't have much experience reading these things... it looks legit with the "100%s" and the picture of the molecule that matches the Ostarine on the Uniquemicals site and the Ostarine patent info. Lol, any chemistry PHDs around?

I uploaded the files here: http://www.mediafire.com/?x3zxglzcub453

So at this point I'm pretty sold that I'm taking Ostarine now, unless someone has some brilliant insight that I'm missing (anyone?). Seems like these people are pretty fast and efficient with shipping and know their stuff. Hopefully they don't get shut down.

I'll keep you updated with my own progress.

----------


## Carlito B

> Oooo they replied to my email!:
> 
> "Dear ********,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry and concerns. Verifying the purity of compounds is of the utmost importance to any researcher. Please see the attached H-NMR and HPLC reports provided by our manufacturer. This, in conjunction with the HPLC-based COA completed by an independent analysis lab should be sufficient to confirm our product's purity and identity as Ostarine. We hope it addresses your concerns regarding our quality product.
> 
> Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any other questions. We hope you are satisfied with your purchase!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Are you sure you are not Charles Mcgee?

Unless your business advertises on a reputable forum then everyone should stay away.

Is well known that most scammers spam and plug their websites/products on the forums hoping to gain business and scam people , if they were truly legit they will pay sponsor fees and advertise the right way.

I have been around the forums for the last 7 years and I have seen this happen one too many times.

Go with the trusted companies.

----------


## bass

i was wondering about people posting sources! Ive been away for a while, have the rules changed where member can post sources now?!




> Are you sure you are not Charles Mcgee?
> 
> Unless your business advertises on a reputable forum then everyone should stay away.
> 
> Is well known that most scammers spam and plug their websites/products on the forums hoping to gain business and scam people , if they were truly legit they will pay sponsor fees and advertise the right way.
> 
> I have been around the forums for the last 7 years and I have seen this happen one too many times.
> 
> Go with the trusted companies.

----------


## junkiescumbag

lets just read the log guys. we'll be able to tell if its ostarine by its effects on him

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Are you sure you are not Charles Mcgee?


Dude, sorry, but I think I know my name. I don't know who that guy is, but yeah, my s/n doesn't have anything to do with my name. I think you're totally right that some companies seem to be out to scam people with bogus stuff. I've been trying to find Ostarine forever and am taking a chance here with an unknown company. Hopefully we'll be able to figure out whether this is legit or not in time.

I weighed in yesterday at 182.0 lbs, down 1.8lbs from a week ago. I dropped half an inch around my waist, while my arms and quads remained the same (not exactly an expert with the measuring tape). So I'm definitely dropping fat and keeping my muscle mass. Definitely looking a lot more vascular, especially in the upper arm and even a tiny bit in the chest (or maybe that's just because I'm so pale, lol). My chest is feeling denser and less fatty (my chest measurement dropped a bit too). How much of this is the Ostarine? Who knows. My prescribed meal plan at ~2300 calories probably puts me at a slight deficit, considering how hungry I am after a workout. Not doing any cardio right now. I'm feeling good and lifting hard, so we'll see how this goes. 

My PT is pleased, but wants to keep me at my current calories for at least another week. Says I'm "recomping" and should consider my weight as a factor among many when looking at progress. I kind of wish he'd bump up my calories now so I really can get bulking, but I hired him to take the guesswork out of clean bulking, so I'll listen to him.


Haven't noticed any sides, aside from maybe thirst. Stuff tastes pretty awful, but I throw it as far back on my tongue as possible to minimize the taste/heat. I think I'll get some blood work done in a few weeks just to make sure my liver hasn't dissolved. The patent says Ostarine also lowers cholesterol, so if that comes in low it could be a good sign.

I'll keep you posted.

----------


## crimsonrose

I'm curious to what the bottle says. Does it say 30ml 50mg/ml? I think that might be wrong.

I mean if so, that's twice the potency of other ostarines I have seen. Others only offer 25mg/ml and the daily suggested dosage is 12.5mg/day. 

That's the one Chucklesmcgee got only requires 1/4 of a ml per day.

Any insights?

Any sides to report Chucklesmcgee?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I'm curious to what the bottle says. Does it say 30ml 50mg/ml? I think that might be wrong.
> 
> I mean if so, that's twice the potency of other ostarines I have seen. Others only offer 25mg/ml and the daily suggested dosage is 12.5mg/day. 
> 
> That's the one Chucklesmcgee got only requires 1/4 of a ml per day.
> 
> Any insights?
> 
> Any sides to report Chucklesmcgee?


Sides? Well, I'm not dead yet. I haven't noticed any sides as of yet, aside from maybe increased thirst and appetite. Balls are plump and pleasantly round. I'm very acne prone, but haven't seen any flareups. No problems with night vision, unlike with the S4.

I don't think anyone knows the optimal dose yet. My bottle says 50mg/ml. Elderly people built muscle with 3mg/day, but if Ostarine dosage is anything like steroids , the optimal dosage for maximum effects is several times what is used for therapeutic purposes. I'm totally guessing at 25mg/day. I may bump it up in a bit just to play around.

As for my log:
Been out and about this weekend to visit some friends and my gf. The gym there was closed when I visited (sadness) and my gym was closed today for labor day, meaning I've missed two consecutive workouts, very depressing.
My chest and shoulders are definitely looking bigger, and my friends who haven't seen me in about 3 months said I looked bigger as well. Gf was all over my chest  :Wink/Grin: . 

So yeah, I think I've been pleased with the effects I'm seeing. I'm getting lean so fast it feels unnatural. Maybe it's just water balance changing or whatever, but sometimes I'm just looking so ripped it takes me a second to recognize the body in the mirror as my own. I feel like I'm keeping or putting on muscle while I'm dropping weight. My pants aren't fitting so well and I need a belt to keep some of them up.

On the flip-side, I'm just a case study of one. I'm working out hard and eating a controlled diet. Maybe the changes I'm seeing are just due to that. I think if my progress continues at an unnatural rate, it might suggest Ostarine's got something going on for it. I think as more people try it, we'll figure out whether or not it's worth it. I'm skeptical but optimistic.

----------


## 39+1

> Are you sure you are not Charles Mcgee?
> 
> Unless your business advertises on a reputable forum then everyone should stay away.
> 
> Is well known that most scammers spam and plug their websites/products on the forums hoping to gain business and scam people , if they were truly legit they will pay sponsor fees and advertise the right way.
> 
> I have been around the forums for the last 7 years and I have seen this happen one too many times.
> 
> Go with the trusted companies.


ha ha thats a great post and I hope pun was intended

----------


## 39+1

> Are you sure you are not Charles Mcgee?
> 
> Unless your business advertises on a reputable forum then everyone should stay away.
> 
> Is well known that most scammers spam and plug their websites/products on the forums hoping to gain business and scam people , if they were truly legit they will pay sponsor fees and advertise the right way.
> 
> I have been around the forums for the last 7 years and I have seen this happen one too many times.
> 
> Go with the trusted companies.


good post carlito

----------


## crimsonrose

I for one want to know if *****emicals sells legit ostarine. Maybe he is Charles and may be not, but can we put this aside and determine if this is pure crap or the real deal?

----------


## toothache

I'm paying attention to this as well

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I for one want to know if *****emicals sells legit ostarine. Maybe he is Charles and may be not, but can we put this aside and determine if this is pure crap or the real deal?



I think the lab purity tests, HPLC and H-NMR spectra results uniquechemicals posted and sent me has me as convinced I can be, short of shelling out the cash for lab tests myself. I think, philosophically, you can never really know if any supplement or chem is what it says it is unless you test it yourself. Carlito's totally right that no matter how many tests a company produces for a chem, you can't know for sure if what they're testing is the same thing that they're putting in the bottles-whether you're buying Ostarine or Creatine. That being said, I'm pretty sure I've got real Ostarine given the progress I'm making and the ridiculous amount of analysis uniquemicals has prepared on the stuff. 

Anyways, weighed in today for my PT. 180.0 pounds, down 2.0 lbs from last week- those two Chipotle cheat meals didn't hurt me that much! Lost another half inch off my waist, looking good with a 31.5 inch waist. I measured my arms as being an eighth of an inch bigger and my calves as being a quarter inch bigger, but I honestly think that's just measurement variance with the tape and how much I'm flexing. Still, definitely not losing muscle mass at this calorie level.

PT is going to bump up my calories, I think. I'll keep you posted. I feel like I can make some serious gains here if the guy would just give me some more cals.

----------


## crimsonrose

Logs going good. Thanks for the update. Would you say the fatloss is very noticeable and unatural? How your mood (sense of well being) and libido?

I've been in contact with this company and they've have also sent me the same documents verifying it's ostarine. But what's got me on the fence is the fact that this company had ostarine way before xxxxxsearch and xxxmx.

I mean xxxmx just started selling osta this week and the other guy is still taking pre-orders.

How much would an independent test cost?

What would make me buy in a heartbeat is if these guys were a sponsor. :Nutkick: 






> I think the lab purity tests, HPLC and H-NMR spectra results uniquechemicals posted and sent me has me as convinced I can be, short of shelling out the cash for lab tests myself. I think, philosophically, you can never really know if any supplement or chem is what it says it is unless you test it yourself. Carlito's totally right that no matter how many tests a company produces for a chem, you can't know for sure if what they're testing is the same thing that they're putting in the bottles-whether you're buying Ostarine or Creatine. That being said, I'm pretty sure I've got real Ostarine given the progress I'm making and the ridiculous amount of analysis uniquemicals has prepared on the stuff. 
> 
> Anyways, weighed in today for my PT. 180.0 pounds, down 2.0 lbs from last week- those two Chipotle cheat meals didn't hurt me that much! Lost another half inch off my waist, looking good with a 31.5 inch waist. I measured my arms as being an eighth of an inch bigger and my calves as being a quarter inch bigger, but I honestly think that's just measurement variance with the tape and how much I'm flexing. Still, definitely not losing muscle mass at this calorie level.
> 
> PT is going to bump up my calories, I think. I'll keep you posted. I feel like I can make some serious gains here if the guy would just give me some more cals.

----------


## Carlito B

> Logs going good. Thanks for the update. Would you say the fatloss is very noticeable and unatural? How your mood (sense of well being) and libido?
> 
> I've been in contact with this company and they've have also sent me the same documents verifying it's ostarine. But what's got me on the fence is the fact that this company had ostarine way before xxxxxsearch and xxxmx.
> 
> I mean xxxmx just started selling osta this week and the other guy is still taking pre-orders.
> 
> How much would an independent test cost?
> 
> What would make me buy in a heartbeat is if these guys were a sponsor.


Not true, chXmx is the true innovator. Charles started his website on June and I got the sample in June , chemx waited longer because they needed to make a new batch enough to supply them and the saXXXsearch especially since they advertise on a forum with more than 350K members combined. My friend told me they sold over 100 bottles just last saturday when they started selling the ostarine and they are almost out they already got more powder coming and their chemist is preparing a new batch..YES cheXxx do have their own chemists that manufacture sarms exclusively for them.

In fact I started using ostarine 2 days ago 25mg taken once daily and I must say I am impressed, chXXx's ostarine is the real deal! In fact my friend told me they will lower prices if they have to and that nobody is going to beat their prices.

Independent test can cost from $300 to $1000 but is there is no standard you can only get the same lame CoA Charles has on his website which does not prove shit.

I doubt Lion would allow Charles to sell anything here.

----------


## crimsonrose

I would love to buy from chxxx but they don't take international orders. I've emailed them, they rejected my order and referred me to saxxxsearch. Saxxxsearch is quite pricey. So you see my dilemma? Charles sells it for a reasonable price, he also offer to reship it if customs got a hold of it. That's customer service. But I'm still not sure if it's the real deal. 

Only time will tell and this log would help.

What kind of gains are you getting at 25mg? I have some fat deposit around the nipple area and I know osta would do me justice. Based on your past cycle, did you keep most of the gains and fat loss? 

Will you be starting a log C?




> Not true, chXmx is the true innovator. Charles started his website on June and I got the sample in June , chemx waited longer because they needed to make a new batch enough to supply them and the saXXXsearch especially since they advertise on a forum with more than 350K members combined. My friend told me they sold over 100 bottles just last saturday when they started selling the ostarine and they are almost out they already got more powder coming and their chemist is preparing a new batch..YES cheXxx do have their own chemists that manufacture sarms exclusively for them.
> 
> In fact I started using ostarine 2 days ago 25mg taken once daily and I must say I am impressed, chXXx's ostarine is the real deal! In fact my friend told me they will lower prices if they have to and that nobody is going to beat their prices.
> 
> Independent test can cost from $300 to $1000 but is there is no standard you can only get the same lame CoA Charles has on his website which does not prove shit.
> 
> I doubt Lion would allow Charles to sell anything here.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

So my PT bumped me up to 2800 calories (yay). I'm going with 50 mg/day now, 25mg twice a day. The half life is supposed to be 22 hours, so I should have a more than steady level in my system all day.

Is the fatloss noticeable and unnatural? 

I'd say dropping 1-2lbs a week at 2300 calories with no cardio while getting stronger is pretty unnatural.The fact that my friends who hadn't seen me in a while said I looked bigger while I was in fact lighter also seems really positive. I do think I look bigger- not sure if it's my shoulders/chest getting bigger or just my waist getting smaller. If I were finishing a bulk and seriously cutting (sub 2000 cals/day with cardio) I think I'd be better able to assess the fat loss effects/muscle sparing. Honestly I'm aiming to gradually work my diet up until I hit a hypercaloric sweet spot, so that'll be a while. 

I think my mood's great, generally feeling pretty positive. Libido's fine, not like I'm walking around with a hard-on all day, but Mr. Happy's quite upbeat with the gf. 

I don't know how much a lab test would cost...probably a fair amount of dough, idk. I don't really know why having Ostarine before someone else would make either product more or less legit- the patent mentioned on the Uniquemicals site was published in 2007...it doesn't seem like there's any reason why Ostarine couldn't have been on the market well before now.




> Logs going good. Thanks for the update. Would you say the fatloss is very noticeable and unatural? How your mood (sense of well being) and libido?
> 
> I've been in contact with this company and they've have also sent me the same documents verifying it's ostarine. But what's got me on the fence is the fact that this company had ostarine way before xxxxxsearch and xxxmx.
> 
> I mean xxxmx just started selling osta this week and the other guy is still taking pre-orders.
> 
> How much would an independent test cost?
> 
> What would make me buy in a heartbeat is if these guys were a sponsor.

----------


## Steroidman99

> I think the lab purity tests, HPLC and H-NMR spectra results uniquechemicals posted and sent me has me as convinced I can be, short of shelling out the cash for lab tests myself. I think, philosophically, you can never really know if any supplement or chem is what it says it is unless you test it yourself. Carlito's totally right that no matter how many tests a company produces for a chem, you can't know for sure if what they're testing is the same thing that they're putting in the bottles-whether you're buying Ostarine or Creatine. That being said, I'm pretty sure I've got real Ostarine given the progress I'm making and the ridiculous amount of analysis uniquemicals has prepared on the stuff.



I am not so much afraid of the authenticity of the stuff, but rather of possible impurities and heavy metals. Everybody knows that especially Chinese take it very easy. And today, almost everybody can create a fake lab test in Photoshop.

Some rich and reliable guy on this forum could perhaps sacrifice some money and make a lab test.

----------


## crimsonrose

This is my conversation with them after questioning the legitimacy of the product for the second time around. I wasn't satisfied with the documents they sent. I also ask if they would consider being a board sponsor. They'd answered all my questions so I guess I'm gonna give these guys a go???

Btw, they use DMSO/PEG solution to suspend the ostarine if that has any significance Steroidman99. I'm no chemist.

Hears what they wrote:

I wasn't quite sure what to make of in regards to the bolded sentence. 




> Hello xxxxxx,
> 
> _We have no affiliation with the companies you mentioned. We contract our
> Ostarine production through an organic synthesis laboratory used by Pfizer,
> so no intermediate supplier or involvement with those that you mentioned is
> necessary. The information for synthesis of Ostarine has been publicly
> available for several years. Our product was actually prepared in February,
> but we first needed to transition from our previous status as a supplier
> for Lxon Nutrition, incorporate, design a website and brand, complete
> ...

----------


## Carlito B

> This is my conversation with them after questioning the legitimacy of the product for the second time around. I wasn't satisfied with the documents they sent. I also ask if they would consider being a board sponsor. They'd answered all my questions so I guess I'm gonna give these guys a go???
> 
> Btw, they use DMSO/PEG solution to suspend the ostarine if that has any significance Steroidman99. I'm no chemist.
> 
> Hears what they wrote:
> 
> I wasn't quite sure what to make of in regards to the bolded sentence.


Ingesting small amounts of PEG is ok but ingesting any amounts of DMSO is VERY BAD NEWS for your digestive system.

This company sell their S-4 for $40 and Lion for $140, same amounts..doesn't Lion realize by these guys plugging this company on here is literally stealing $$$$ from them?

----------


## crimsonrose

This probably explains why Chuckles says it tastes garlicky oyster sauce like. It explains the DMSO. I wonder why know one picked this up in the initial post?




> _First dose---
> It's a clear liquid, but definitely not water. Stuff tastes like a hot garlicky oyster sauce, and not in the Rachel Ray kind of way. Leaves a warm tingling sensation that takes a ton of water to wash down. Next time I'll try to drop it as close to my throat as I can, then chug a tall glass of water.
> 
> I hope to keep this log pretty updated, but I'm always busy with stuff, so well who knows_.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Ingesting small amounts of PEG is ok but ingesting any amounts of DMSO is VERY BAD NEWS for your digestive system.
> 
> This company sell their S-4 for $40 and Lion for $140, same amounts..doesn't Lion realize by these guys plugging this company on here is literally stealing $$$$ from them?
> 
> Yeah tell them they should try to become sponsors on OLM or Elite


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmso
"DMSO by itself has low toxicity."
http://www.gaylordchemical.com/bulletins/vignes-acs.pdf

----------


## crimsonrose

Thanks for the links.




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmso
> "DMSO by itself has low toxicity."
> http://www.gaylordchemical.com/bulletins/vignes-acs.pdf


Read up on the DMSO. It's a new solvent (stayed dormant since 1950ss) that's underutilized which has shown to be signficantly less toxic. There has been proven human case studies in terms of its safety. Looks like Selleck also uses DMSO in their Ostarine.  :Chairshot: 




> Ingesting small amounts of PEG is ok but ingesting any amounts of DMSO is VERY BAD NEWS for your digestive system.
> 
> This company sell their S-4 for $40 and Lion for $140, same amounts..doesn't Lion realize by these guys plugging this company on here is literally stealing $$$$ from them?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Thanks for the links.
> 
> 
> 
> Read up on the DMSO. It's a new solvent (stayed dormant since 1950ss) that's underutilized which has shown to be signficantly less toxic. There has been proven human case studies in terms of its safety. Looks like Selleck also uses DMSO in their Ostarine.


Yeah, thanks guys, that would explain the taste. I did some googling and it looks like DMSO is pretty inert especially in ml quantities. Some people are actually selling it as a health remedy, which looks full of quackery, but I figure it shouldn't kill me.

50mg a day is going well. When I was on this much with S4 I was getting some pretty noticeable night vision issues- nothing with Ostarine. 

I dropped .8 lbs, now at 179.2 lbs. I think my diet is getting closer to a hyper caloric point where I'll actually start putting on mass overall. Still, the bulk I'm putting onto my chest and shoulders is looking awesome. I'm enjoying this stuff quite well.

----------


## Sisonpyh

> Yeah, thanks guys, that would explain the taste. I did some googling and it looks like DMSO is pretty inert especially in ml quantities. Some people are actually selling it as a health remedy, which looks full of quackery, but I figure it shouldn't kill me.
> 
> 50mg a day is going well. When I was on this much with S4 I was getting some pretty noticeable night vision issues- nothing with Ostarine. 
> 
> I dropped .8 lbs, now at 179.2 lbs. I think my diet is getting closer to a hyper caloric point where I'll actually start putting on mass overall. Still, the bulk I'm putting onto my chest and shoulders is looking awesome. I'm enjoying this stuff quite well.


Anything new with libido? I have been massively searching other forums for logs and they all are saying no effect to libido and no pct was used. One mod even ran it for five weeks at 10/10/10/15/20 and said no pct was needed. I am turning 21 soon and and don't want to mess with hpta but this is looking promising. Will be interesting to see new logs coming soon now that SS and che** are both caring it. 

Viperman: Have you ordered from the same place op has or still debating it?

----------


## crimsonrose

Ostarine shouldn't be suppressive and pct is not required from what I've read. Some guys are doing 50mg/day and the only sides are mild headaches.

I'm still debating, but I think I may put in an order tomorrow.




> Anything new with libido? I have been massively searching other forums for logs and they all are saying no effect to libido and no pct was used. One mod even ran it for five weeks at 10/10/10/15/20 and said no pct was needed. I am turning 21 soon and and don't want to mess with hpta but this is looking promising. Will be interesting to see new logs coming soon now that SS and che** are both caring it. 
> 
> Viperman: Have you ordered from the same place op has or still debating it?

----------


## Sisonpyh

> Ostarine shouldn't be suppressive and pct is not required from what I've read. Some guys are doing 50mg/day and the only sides are mild headaches.
> 
> I'm still debating, but I think I may put in an order tomorrow.


Good to hear others are getting the same info. This sarm looks very promising. You going to run a log if you do order?

----------


## CMB

Any updates?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Any updates?


Yeah, sorry for not updating more. Been prepping for a test.

Someone mentioned mild headaches at 50 mg/day and I wanted to note that I had a nasty migraine Wednesday morning. It struck at like 5am or so and basically made me puke my brains out. Felt better after that. I've had migraines that bad before, but I haven't had a full blown one like that in at least 4 years. I'm not really pointing my finger at Ostarine right now because I'd been at that dose for about 2 weeks and I've been really sleep deprived trying to find time to train, work full time, eat a predetermined meal plan and prep for the LSAT, but if it happens more I'll let you know.

My calories are at like ~3000-ish now, haven't counted exactly. I weighed in Wednesday at 181.2lbs (just before taking a swig of water and puking my brains out, lol) and am looking fine. As I stood there assessing my just-puked self in the mirror, my thought was "damn I'm lean". I think I'm finally hitting that hypercaloric point calorie-wise and will start putting on a good deal of mass. It's amazing how my appetite just keeps scaling to the amount of food I'm given-my breakfast used to include 40g of oats and now it's 100g, but I'm still ravenous if I don't get my second meal in the next 2 hours or so.

Trainings going well. My pt switched things up so it's harder to compare strength gains now vs. then, but I'm still lifting more at the same lifts almost without realizing how far I've come.

I'm digging this stuff.

----------


## CMB

How are the strength gains?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> How are the strength gains?


Like I said, they've been really good and happened even when I was dropping weight. Since my routine got switched up and I'm doing some variations on lifts that I wasn't familiar with, I can't make a comparison with my strength now vs. then. Still, I'm adding weight to the lifts in my new routine basically every week.

----------


## Triple Stack

I ordered some today through U niquemcials to back-up my chemx sample (they're out of stock now)...I've been following this thread & was inspired to try Ostarine. I'm in my 3rd week now & really feel "on" since a couple days ago. I feel like I'm juicing! Lifts & personal weight is trending upwards too. I did S4 last year & I didn't really like it - 25mg/day and I had really bad night vision problems. So far no side effects with 25mg/day with Ostarine.

----------


## crimsonrose

I've received mine today from unique****** and will probably start a log tomorrow. I'm currently on my 4th week of a creatine cycle and contemplating if I should finish my creatine first then start the ostarine. Anyone had good results stacking creatine and sarms ?




> Good to hear others are getting the same info. This sarm looks very promising. You going to run a log if you do order?

----------


## sixoner

creatine cycle??? do you cycle your vitamins too?

edited to add: just so you dont think im being a dick or anything, creatine is naturally occurring in your body and can be found in many meats and fish that you eat as well. you can take creatine forever.
the reason i ask "creatine cycle???" is to figure out if you know something everybody else doesn't or are you not aware of what creatine is/does? i usually become educated before i start ingesting things is another reason i ask cant ever know too much right??

----------


## Carlito B

> I ordered some today through U niquemcials to back-up my chemx sample (they're out of stock now)...I've been following this thread & was inspired to try Ostarine. I'm in my 3rd week now & really feel "on" since a couple days ago. I feel like I'm juicing! Lifts & personal weight is trending upwards too. I did S4 last year & I didn't really like it - 25mg/day and I had really bad night vision problems. So far no side effects with 25mg/day with Ostarine.


chemx is not out of ostarine, they just got some now and will start shipping this friday again.
I like the ostarine a lot better than the S-4, I would never use S-4 again only ostarine from now on.

----------


## crimsonrose

There are many ways to take creatine. I doing the loading cycle I found through various sites. They suggest taking 4 scoops week #1 and 1 scoop thereafter for the remaining 3 weeks. I got a really nice pump out of it. I'm a newb to creatine and found out I react to it very well. I don't like the idea of taking something forever as it tends to cause the body to adapt to it and become inefficient to producing on it's own. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/anssi1.htm

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/site/...oading-method/




> creatine cycle??? do you cycle your vitamins too?
> 
> edited to add: just so you dont think im being a dick or anything, creatine is naturally occurring in your body and can be found in many meats and fish that you eat as well. you can take creatine forever.
> the reason i ask "creatine cycle???" is to figure out if you know something everybody else doesn't or are you not aware of what creatine is/does? i usually become educated before i start ingesting things is another reason i ask cant ever know too much right??

----------


## Carlito B

Charles ( chucklesmcgee)

If you and your company are legit why not paying sponsor fees and advertise the right way?

Why you keep spamming not only here but on other forums as well?

You and I have chatted before and I remember you sent me a PM on another forum telling me " I will not be the only one selling Sarm" , do you remember now?

I know why?

I have been around these forums since 2003 and I have seem these patterns. If someone is up to no good and out to scam people they WILL NEVER pay sponsor fees because they do not want to be accountable and if when something goes wrong. The fact that you have a website does not mean shit and does not give you credibility.

Pay fees and become a sponsor on reputable forums and stop advertising the scum way.

C

----------


## chucklesmcgee

Sorry Carlito, you really seem to have a beef with this Charles guy and I wish you the best in working things out with him, but I'm not him and I think your concerns are inappropriately directed at me.

Anyways, I've been sleep deprived as of late and skipped two of my workouts (yeah sucks). I hope to catch up on sleep soon. Still, I weighed in- I gained 2.4 lbs, now 183.6 and look about 10 times better than when I started at about the same weight. Pecs are tight, shoulders are wide and my waist is still narrow. I've got this slight amount of vascularity actually showing up in my chest. I think I'll need my calories bumped up some more to get to a higher weight, waiting on my PT to make that call. Ostarine seems to be the shit and at a level that's not even in the ballpark of S4 effects wise. I keep pondering getting some bloodwork done just to make sure everything's ok.

As far as sides: Still thirsty. No more migraines since the last one. Nothing out of the ordinary, no acne or anything to suggest my hormones are out of wack. I keep feeling like it's too good to be true...I'm really positive on this now, but want to see if I can really start putting on some serious mass before suspending all disbelief.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I ordered some today through U niquemcials to back-up my chemx sample (they're out of stock now)...I've been following this thread & was inspired to try Ostarine. I'm in my 3rd week now & really feel "on" since a couple days ago. I feel like I'm juicing! Lifts & personal weight is trending upwards too. I did S4 last year & I didn't really like it - 25mg/day and I had really bad night vision problems. So far no side effects with 25mg/day with Ostarine.


Totally agree with you on the S4. Are you doing a log somewhere?

----------


## Triple Stack

No log on the Ostarine. I might to a "Post-Review" like I did with my S4 run (linked below)

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...PCT-Experience

My order arrived yesterday so I'm set for a while!

----------


## chucklesmcgee

Yeah cool, even if it's not a religious log, posting your results helps everyone figure this stuff out.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I've received mine today from unique****** and will probably start a log tomorrow. I'm currently on my 4th week of a creatine cycle and contemplating if I should finish my creatine first then start the ostarine. Anyone had good results stacking creatine and sarms?


I agree with sixoner and don't understand why you're cycling creatine. You can take it forever, your cells are basically saturated with creatine after about a month at a few grams (~5) a day, and then you can basically maintain those high creatine levels at a slightly lower intake (~2g/day) basically forever. And if you take more, it won't hurt you.

I've been taking creatine for like 3 years.

----------


## Carlito B

> Sorry Carlito, you really seem to have a beef with this Charles guy and I wish you the best in working things out with him, but I'm not him and I think your concerns are inappropriately directed at me.
> 
> Anyways, I've been sleep deprived as of late and skipped two of my workouts (yeah sucks). I hope to catch up on sleep soon. Still, I weighed in- I gained 2.4 lbs, now 183.6 and look about 10 times better than when I started at about the same weight. Pecs are tight, shoulders are wide and my waist is still narrow. I've got this slight amount of vascularity actually showing up in my chest. I think I'll need my calories bumped up some more to get to a higher weight, waiting on my PT to make that call. Ostarine seems to be the shit and at a level that's not even in the ballpark of S4 effects wise. I keep pondering getting some bloodwork done just to make sure everything's ok.
> 
> As far as sides: Still thirsty. No more migraines since the last one. Nothing out of the ordinary, no acne or anything to suggest my hormones are out of wack. I keep feeling like it's too good to be true...I'm really positive on this now, but want to see if I can really start putting on some serious mass before suspending all disbelief.




Bullshit! It was you who sent me a PM a while back on another forum. I did not want to bring it up but it was you chucklesmcgee, I know about you inquiring about S-4 to some chinese manufacturers, how do you think I know your info? The first thing they did was inform me and let me know someone in the US was inquiring to buy. There was exclusivity on the S-4 before but not anymore and now they can sell it but there is exclusivity on the ostarine ( for now )

----------


## dallasha

Fellas, I have been following this thread for a while amd I now have my ostarine on hand from uniquemicals and would like more info on this product eg: dosing, some people are saying 25mg per day and some people are saying 50mg per day? I am going to start today taking 25mg/ day. 
Also how long have you guys been taking this product? what sort of cycle I see some guys saying 5 days on / 2 days off and for how long?
I would like to add to this mix possibly some B12 injectable.
Thanks

----------


## BurgerFlaggen

> I'm interested to find out if this company sells legit mk-2866? The price is reasonable and I'm considering buying frim them. Xxxxxsearch seems legit but price is steep at $150 per bottle + shipping $15.


Has there been any further discussion or a conclusion about the authenticity of uniquexxxxxxxxx? Chuckles, anything to report these days?

----------


## nidhogg

bump!

i would like to know this aswell, ive seen some posts claiming that uniquemicals is a scam but they are all from the same person

the sale they are having now is a little fishy though which makes you wonder
buy 10 get 30? right... they are already the cheapest providers there is, this is just weird

----------


## Steroidman99

Is there any rich colleague on this forum, who would make a lab test of these SARMs ? I think the SARMsxxxxch.guy deliberately increased price, but this Uniqxxxxxals site is suspiciously cheap, on the other hand.

----------


## musclemaker

I am currently using S-4 and I like the results. I will be trying MK-2866 next. If anyone is looking for a deal use "CHC599" when checking out at uniquemicals.com it will give you 10% off so you can get it for $89.00 + 5.95 shipping.

----------


## rocheey

Grabbed a bottle of the same "Unique" stuff the OP wrote about. I really like the stuff - first time I tried it solo, put on 6 lbs in 3 weeks, with a lean bulk diet. Second time I used it as part of a TBol PCT. Im currently using it now off-cycle, eating calorie-deficit (with lots of protein) and Im slimming out, but havent lost a pound. Im taking 25mg/day.

Its not some miracle drug, and certainly not gear, but its a nice tool to have in the toolbox. I find it looses it's effectiveness to put on ANY mass after about the third week. Absolutely no sides - no heightening or decreasing of libido, aggressiveness, etc... except for one thing .. first time I used it, for the first few weeks, I would feel a euphoria come on about an hour after taking it. Oh, and the taste ... someone else best described it as "drinking urine with an electric current".

----------


## Steroidman99

> bump!
> 
> i would like to know this aswell, ive seen some posts claiming that uniquemicals is a scam but they are all from the same person
> 
> the sale they are having now is a little fishy though which makes you wonder
> buy 10 get 30? right... they are already the cheapest providers there is, this is just weird


I tried to contact some Chinese suppliers. The first one, who responded, offered 10 grams of Ostarine for 1000 USD (*=1 gram for 100 USD*)... That's more than from UniqXXX.com (1,5 gram for 100 USD=*1 gram for 67 USD*). SarmsXXX.com offers 750 mg for 150 USD (*=1 gram for 200 USD*). Really big differences. I wonder, if the stuff from UniqXXX.com is legit. Usually the dealers have very big margins. Do you know that the margin in oxandrolone is nearly 1000%?

----------


## kau

how are the results with your osta
am going to order some sarms 
I am thinking to buy from uniquemicals as they have very cheap rate
I always order in bulk
so I want to make sure I am ordering legit
please post your results
thank you in advance

----------


## biggfella

I have been thinking of starting on ost also. site that has been helpful and full on info is called clinical grade peptides. I asked them questions about ostarine and they have been very helpful so far. not sure though if i should start on this stuff or do another cycle of something more anabolic . anyways how has your strength been? I am curious.

----------


## learnerdriver

Warning to anyone wishing to check out the site unique***als as it has a virus attached to the site. Not sure why it hasn't been picked up on yet.

----------


## CunningStunt1

> I ordered some today through U niquemcials to back-up my chemx sample (they're out of stock now)...I've been following this thread & was inspired to try Ostarine. I'm in my 3rd week now & really feel "on" since a couple days ago. I feel like I'm juicing! Lifts & personal weight is trending upwards too. I did S4 last year & I didn't really like it - 25mg/day and I had really bad night vision problems. So far no side effects with 25mg/day with Ostarine.


hey i just wanted to be sure i got proper Oster before anything ive only ever cycled var and thought it was amazing.. im not lookikng for massive gains i just want toned proper looking muscles
so unique is good?

----------


## MastaMan

What happened with all of this...

----------


## mixtnconfuzd

I do 12.5 with great results

----------

